# hair loss



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

hi everyone my boy chevy has a couple of small patches of hair loss.no rash or sores just small patches less than a cm square any ideas?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Where is the hairloss occurring? Have you seen him scratch at it? Where he is losing hair can give some better ideas of what it is. Certain places can indicate one thing or another sometimes.


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

My puppy is having the same issue, its on her back/butt area and on her tail. Shes already having allergies from something (not sure what) so she has little bumps on her. I've switched her food and gave her yogurt, so they're going away. But what can I do about the hair loss? Its little areas of dry skin with the hair loss.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

The best thing to do is take your dog to the vet for a skin scraping and exam. There are just to many possible reasons for anyone to take a quess. Dogs can be allergic to a lot of things, grass, food, fleas, and on and on. They could have hot spots, bites, dry skin or some type of fungus like ringworm or mange or a hundred other things making them itch, have a rash, hair loss, bumps and the like.


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

mange watch out for it


----------

